# Ironwood communications



## Jace5 (Dec 17, 2005)

on saturday I had to change my installation date to today and I called directv to see what was going on with my order and told them that my new reciver wasnt installed. Directv told me that Ironwood communication lost my work order. so now I get my new dvr installed on weds after work


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Was there a question in there?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

maybe he was reiterating that ironwood sucks!


----------



## dburanich (Jan 22, 2005)

Jace5 said:


> on saturday I had to change my installation date to today and I called directv to see what was going on with my order and told them that my new reciver wasnt installed. Directv told me that Ironwood communication lost my work order. so now I get my new dvr installed on weds after work


I had my own nightmare of an experience with Ironwood about a year ago. Had an appointment set up for them to be at my house between 8 and 12 to install a new dish for two Tivo units one being HD. Called them at 12:30 since no one showed up and was informed they were running late and they would be there between 1 and 5. Great!!! Two techs finally showed up at 4:30. They did a quick survey of my site and informed me they would need to come back because they needed a 4x8 multiswitch to do my install and they did not have one on the truck. Didn't make much sense to me as the three satellite dishes have their own multiswitch built in with four outputs and did not require an external multiswitch. A total of ten minutes in and out of my house. A few minutes after they left I noticed that an expensive piece of jewelry that was left on our fireplace mantle was missing. Immediately notified police, Ironwood and Directv. My insurance ended up paying for the loss. I went to BestBuy bought a 3 satellite dish for $50 and installed it myself in about 30 minutes and no external multiswitch was required. These jerks will never enter my house again.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sorry that happened to you. Wonder if they ever did anything about it? I watch anyone that enters my house with great care. I'll pretend i'm interested or whatever, but dont leave anyone alone. 

Actually the furnace guy gets a bit of alone time with my furnace but that's right off my kitchen and pretty open so he'd have to risk getting caught to steal my laundry detergent


----------



## dburanich (Jan 22, 2005)

newsposter said:


> sorry that happened to you. Wonder if they ever did anything about it? I watch anyone that enters my house with great care. I'll pretend i'm interested or whatever, but dont leave anyone alone.
> 
> Actually the furnace guy gets a bit of alone time with my furnace but that's right off my kitchen and pretty open so he'd have to risk getting caught to steal my laundry detergent


I honestly doubt that anything ever happened. The police told me there was not much they could do except take the report. If I would have actually seen one of them take it that would be different. One good thing though, the watch had a serial number so there is a slight chance it will turn up somewhere. Hopefully they will keep it for themselves and maybe some day try try to take it to a pawn shop and end up in jail when they discover the serial number is listed as stolen property.


----------



## rsblaski (Apr 17, 2003)

Unfortunately, there are criminals in every line of work. There are also management errors made by every company.
I'm certainly sympathetic to dburanich regarding the loss of his/her watch, and I have also suffered through service order screw-ups. However...I have had nothing but incredible service from Ironwood. I had all my installs done by them, and the guys doing the work went way beyond what was required.
When I moved my a/v equipment into an interior room, they ran 4 cables through a closet, secured it to the baseboard and ran it around the closet and installed a wall plate on the other side of the closet wall. From there, I used some mini coax and ran it under the carpeting to the a/v equipment where I have a HD and SD DTivo.
They also provided another dish for the opposite side of the house for the den instead of doing a long cable run across the front of my house.
Multiswitches were upgraded as needed when new receivers were added and the cable runs down the side of the house were always neatly tied and the cable is neatly buried to where it comes back into the house.

In summary, every contact I've had with Ironwood has been a pleasant experience. the guys were friendly, neat and efficient, and always prepared with the necessary tools and equipment. I know some companies develop a bad reputation, and usually it is deserved. On the other hand there are good and bad experiences with every company providing a service, no matter what their general reputation is. This is just one of the consequences of dealing with human beings.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

rsblaski said:


> In summary, every contact I've had with Ironwood has been a pleasant experience. the guys were friendly, neat and efficient, and always prepared with the necessary tools and equipment. I know some companies develop a bad reputation, and usually it is deserved. On the other hand there are good and bad experiences with every company providing a service, no matter what their general reputation is. This is just one of the consequences of dealing with human beings.


I'll agree. Ironwood in the Phoenix, AZ area, all great, courteous, not all the time knowledgable but good none the less.


----------

